# ATV Gun Racks



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What does everyone here prefer to use as their ATV gun transportation device? It's too late for this weekend's hunt but definitely by next year or possibly even the GS Deer I'd like to improve my current set up which is just a hard case bungeed to the front rack of my quad...works great but is not fast to get to your rifle in a time of need.

I'm choosing between a Kolpin Gun Boot type set up that appears it would protect the firearm quite well but slow down access or make it cumbersome. Also might impede the use of one side of the quad for exiting in case of an emergency (having to jump off before it tips over).

...and a gun rack type set up where the gun sits between two rubberized prongs on the rack. If I went this way I'd definitely buy a gun sock or sleeve to cover it and protect from mud and dust.

Throwing it over my shoulder sucks and I don't like doing it for long periods of time, my current method is way slow for access but works great to protect the firearm and allows me to put stuff on top of the case should I choose to.


So what experiences do y'all have and what are your preferred methods of ATV rifle transportation? Pros, Cons, any particular brands, etc.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've got both, a Kolpin gun boot on the right hand side and a set of rubberized gun holders that I have on the handle bars. 

Some don't like them on the handle bars but I have never had a problem with them there and then if you have to haul something out on the front rack the rifle is out of the way. I do have a Cabela's gun sleave that I put my rifle or shotgun in to keep the dust off of it. 

The Kolpin boot is out of the way and I have never had a problem with it. But if you do go with one of them, keep the fastener in it so that you don't loose the upper boot part. I have found a few of them on the side of the road where they have fallen off.

Also quite often I'll use both at the same time. A rifle in one and a shotgun in the other for birds that I come upon. As for speed, who cares? You are not suppose to be shooting off of a vehicle anyway along with shooting from a road.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I use a quality soft case and bungee it to the rack on the ATV. The bungees hold it tight so it won't shake/bounce around, the case protects it from the weather, and it is easy to remove from the case. (it can take a minute getting it back in the case to loosen a bungee or two.)

I dislike the plastic "boots" because the gun just bounces around in them. I bet the deer like them though-- because so many scopes are knocked off zero. I also don't care for the gun racks you attach to the rack. The gun is in the elements and can get marred by the rack. Having the gun slung across my back in annoying.

I don't road hunt too much, but I am not against shooting something close to the road driving to or from where we hike.

**No offense intended Critter-- You posted as I was writing mine and I didn't see what you had written.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've always used the rubber prongs, then kept the gun in a soft case.


I'm also struggling with this same question, but for a side-by-side. I'd like to find an "under the roof" mount that incorporates a soft case. There are plenty of mounts, but they all leave the gun exposed. Anyone that's ever ridden in a sid-by-side knows that dust is a significant issue. I'm not willing to leave my gun where it will be covered in dust.

I'm also not in love with the mounts to the year "window".


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In all the miles that my rifles have traveled in the plastic boots getting to and from my hunting areas I have never had a scope get knocked off of it's zero. 

I have had screws come loose on other parts of the rifle but no problems with the scopes. 

A case that I have seen used on a side by side is one that attaches to the roll bar and has pockets on it for other things. The rifle slides inside of it from one side or the other.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

So, I'm well aware of the existence of shooting from a vehicle or road rules but not well aware how the term "Road" is defined in the eyes of the law.

Is a 50" trail a road? What is the allowed distance from said road again? Either way, when an animal is spotted from a vehicle then seconds count. If you have to undo bungees, open a case, walk away from the road the allotted distance, etc...

I don't mind the thought of having it strapped to the handlebar and as mentioned, it would be in a sock or sleeve to help minimize or eliminate the dust problem. Sometimes I end up carrying more than one so a double might be nice...

Anyone find a brand of the rack/handlebar mounted ones that better or worse?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the handle bar racks that can be bent to fit what you have in them.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The Field Guide states the following on shooting from a road:

•From a vehicle
•From, upon or across any highway
•At power lines or signs
•At railroad equipment or facilities,
including any sign or signal
•Within Utah state park camp or picnic
sites, overlooks, golf courses, boat ramps
or developed beaches
•Without written permission from the
owner or property manager, within 600
feet of:
•A house, dwelling or any other
building
•Any structure in which a domestic
animal is kept or fed, including a
barn, poultry yard, corral, feeding
pen or stockyard

I'm not sure if a Forest Service road is considered a highway or not, let alone a 50" ATV trail...

Also is getting off of the ATV and using it as a shooting bench still considered shooting from a vehicle? You aren't on it or in it per se.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

As with all "legal" questions, it comes down to interpretation of the law, and i'm willing to bet the judge has a different one than you. In an absolute perfect chain of events where a wildlife officer witnessed you shooting "off" or "about" the ATV on a road and issued you a citation, you would certainly have your right to appear and defend your actions. Judges usually have little patience for us plebeians, especially if you're not represented. I personally just get off the road.

Back to the original question, I used to have a rack almost like a vice/scissor press time deal. You could easily use it for a bow/gun/rod; I really liked it but so did somebody else in the parking lot of the Willits Best Western, haven't been able to find one since.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a hard case strapped to the front rack for both my bow and rifle and use a soft case for my muzzleloader.
The soft case is by far the easiest to get a gun out of.
Had a Kolpin and it was ok but the gun did rattle around a bit.
Never been real worried about quick access except maybe hunting grouse.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Front gun rack, works well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Koplin gunboot IV, its one of the few that fit left handed bolts. As Packout stated they can be sloppy in the slide-in boot, but I found that was due to undersized retention pins. I replaced mine with 1/4" bolts with locknuts and it doesnt move at all. 

I also have the fork type on my front rack. Its useful to stick a gun there if i'm not moving far, or just returned from hiking and want a place to stick it.


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wrapped up our 2017 Spike Elk hunt and I still feel that I need something other than a hard case/bungee cord combo.

Any particular brand of "gun rack" that y'all have found to be better built than another? I have about a week to get one ordered and installed before the deer hunt. One that still allows the use of the front rack to some extent would be nice.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures of what I have. One with a rifle in it and one without. What I like about them is that they are bendable and can open up enough that if you have a case for the rifle to sit in they can still be used, just not the rubber snubbers that would hold the rifle in but if the case or sleeve is thin enough then the snubbers can be used. 

As I mentioned in my first post I like them on the handle bars others like them down on the front rack. It is all a personal preference. I have been using this type for close to 30 years now and have no problems with them. 

I don't remember who makes them but see them all the time in Cabela's and Sportsmans.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I "pulled the trigger" today and bought these...

https://www.kolpin.com/rhino-grip-pro-universal-mount

They are quite a bit more expensive than many of the others but after reading stories of the plastic becoming brittle and breaking with heavier guns in them, I wanted something stronger. The trails we ride while hunting are very rocky and/or bumpy and I don't need my gun mount breaking with the weight of a walnut stocked beauty in it.

I also picked up one of these to cover it during transportation...

http://www.gunslicker.com/

Seems like it comes off easier than a normal knitted sock.

When it is raining or snowing I may still revert back to the hard case/bungee cord combo but for the fair weather days I hope this set up will work out well.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Just to close the thread for any future searchers....

The racks I bought worked perfectly and help up very well. I need to take my rifle to the range and make sure the shaking and vibration from a week of trail riding didn?t mess up the accuracy, but otherwise I like the change.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> I need to take my rifle to the range and make sure the shaking and vibration from a week of trail riding didn?t mess up the accuracy, but otherwise I like the change.


If it did then your next thread will be "what scope to get"

I couldn't tell you how many miles my rifles have ridden on my 4 wheeler in both a hard case on the side or on the mounts on the handle bars with zero zero problems. I have had a screw come loose on my rifle one time.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, if the Monarch 3 lost its zero then I?d probably swap it out for a Leupold VX by next year. I?m sure it?s fine but it?ll go to the range by next year just to be sure.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I always strap my pack on top of my front rack with two bungee cords(crisscrossed) when riding around scouting and when hunting, I'll keep my gun in a soft case and strap it on top of my pack the same way.


----------

